# Paris-Roubaix on cycling.tv



## nagedzi (Oct 22, 2004)

Cycling.tv will be hosting Paris-Roubaix live on Sunday morning. They secured the rights for North America only. 
Like Gent-Wevelgem, you'll need the Premium membership to view. Much better than reading the text play-by-play. Should be good....


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

nagedzi said:


> Cycling.tv will be hosting Paris-Roubaix live on Sunday morning. They secured the rights for North America only.
> Like Gent-Wevelgem, you'll need the Premium membership to view. Much better than reading the text play-by-play. Should be good....


Hmmm... don't see it on their website yet. 

I didn't know they are doing Vuelta al Pais Vasco live, either. Good stuff.


----------



## nagedzi (Oct 22, 2004)

*Scroll down...*

Scroll down past Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco and you should see it there on the second page of Premium Live.


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

Right you are! Very good news!!


----------



## nagedzi (Oct 22, 2004)

*Now more, too!*

They just sent out an e-mail stating that they will also have Liege-Bastogne-Liege and Fleche Wallonne live, as well. As they said, all of the major sping classics except one are being offerred this year. For those of us in Canada with no "cyclysm Sundays," this is a very good thing. And here I thought the E3 prijs and Het Volk were good....
The price for the premeium channel doesn't seem so bad any more.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

nagedzi said:


> They just sent out an e-mail stating that they will also have Liege-Bastogne-Liege and Fleche Wallonne live, as well. As they said, all of the major sping classics except one are being offerred this year. For those of us in Canada with no "cyclysm Sundays," this is a very good thing. And here I thought the E3 prijs and Het Volk were good....
> The price for the premeium channel doesn't seem so bad any more.


And you can actually see pretty much the whole race without it chopped up by endless commercials and pre-taped bits.


----------



## allezdude (Feb 18, 2003)

*1 Million $ Question*

OK, but can you record the feed from cycling.tv either to your hard drive (to be burned later) or some other device so you can watch it on your TV at another time?


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

allezdude said:


> OK, but can you record the feed from cycling.tv either to your hard drive (to be burned later) or some other device so you can watch it on your TV at another time?


Maybe?
http://emoney.al.ru/capture-streaming-video-and-audio/


----------

